

I Know This – Hack Jurassic Park’s Security System - hackthisuk
http://theinstructionlimit.com/i-know-this-global-game-jam-2015

======
rasz_pl
>Hacking involves mashing your keyboard until code appears, and hitting the
return key where the line endings are, just like in real life.

heh

------
ekimekim
"It's a UNIX system. I know this."

"The linux build is currently broken"

oh, the irony.

~~~
rdtsc
Well granted:

Linux = L(inux) I(s) N(ot) U(ni)X

~~~
voidlogic
That is not actually where the name "Linux" comes from...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux#Naming](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux#Naming)

There is actually an OS I have used with a similar meaning name however: XINU
("Xinu Is Not Unix"):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinu)

~~~
sukilot
The most famous (and I believe he original) is GNU's Not Unix.

~~~
voidlogic
FYI: XINU was started in 1979 and GNU was in 1983.

------
LordKano
I have long thought that a "Hack The Gibson" game based on the 3D renderings
in Hackers would be an entertaining concept but I lack some of the requisite
skills and the time to make it happen.

------
amatera
"Fun fact : the filenames you’ll see in the game are lifted from your hard
drive, and 8.3ified for formatting and retro-chic reasons!"

So in order to play the game it will scan my whole hard drive? In my point of
view this is unacceptable. But i like the idea and the look of the game. Maybe
i give it a shot in a VM environment...

~~~
laumars
It's not the first game to feature doing this and you certainly wouldn't play
these kind of games without knowing that this is happening (since that's the
main gimmick of these games) so you can't really complain about their
behaviour when it's been made quite clear beforehand.

But if you really wanted to play this game without it viewing your porn
collection / whatever, then you can always manage it with ACLs, chrooting or
even virtualisation. It's not hard to sandbox processes and/or deny read
access to specific sub-directories these days - even on home user orientated
machines.

~~~
gknoy
It might have been nice if someone had pregenerated a list of files from, say,
a fresh BSD installation, and then randomly chose locations to put target
files, and had that as an option (rather than using your own data).

~~~
laumars
Maybe, but what would you gain from that? You don't get paranoid traversing
directory structures with bash, rsync, find, cmd.exe nor Windows Explorer. Nor
do you complain about games that have file browser built in for loading and
saving games (Eg OpenTTD).

These guys haven't been secretive about the nature of the game so it seems to
me that the complaint here is strictly arbitrary.

~~~
seba_dos1
BTW, given that it's GGJ game, there should be source code somewhere available
(all Global Game Jam entries have to provide source code and all assets on CC
BY-NC-SA or compatible license).

------
GoofballJones
I used to goof around on this at the place I worked, which had an SGI Indigo
II with it install.

Just goofed around with it, never actually "used" it in any meaningful way.

~~~
jweir
This is the application
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn)

I played with this too on a Personal Iris, and Indigo I owned back in the day.
It was fun, but not very useful.

------
jff
Why would you 8.3-ify filenames when you're trying to emulate a Unix system? I
don't think any Unix system has ever used 8.3 filenames.

------
shawabawa3
I did 3 searches and all of them said 100% on all the gold nodes. Pick one
randomly and lost the game. I don't get what I was supposed to do

~~~
csours
You didn't say the magic word!

~~~
traviswingo
please!

------
bentcorner
If any of you are interested in games with a hacking theme, check out Uplink.
It's an oldie but a goodie. There's some surprising tricks you can pull once
you figure them out by yourself.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplink_%28video_game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplink_%28video_game%29)

------
amphibean
Interestingly, the original IRIX fsn was cloned as the File System Visualizer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_System_Visualizer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_System_Visualizer)

------
buckbova
Maybe 10 or 15 years ago I had a VAIO laptop that came with a cheesy 3D file
browser. I can't find a link to it or screencap anywhere. Anyone remember
this? Files were spun around like a tornado thing.

------
100ideas
Here's hoping there will be a similar scene in the upcoming JP movie
showcasing then hopes and dreams of 2015ish VR :)

------
stuart78
The hacking part brought an unexpected smile of glee to my face.

------
wyclif
They should have given a shout-out to fsv, which you can still install and run
on your Linux boxen to give you that Jurassic Park file navigation feel:
[http://fsv.sourceforge.net/](http://fsv.sourceforge.net/)

Classic screenshot from back in the day:
[http://fsv.sourceforge.net/screenshots/05.png](http://fsv.sourceforge.net/screenshots/05.png)

~~~
FreakyT
Except that...they did give a shout out to FSV?

> "I learned a bit later that this GUI was not made for the movie, but
> actually existed on SGI workstations and was _ported to Linux_ as well, so
> it’s more legit than it looks!"

(the words "ported to Linux" link to the Wikipedia article on FSV)

